# Dell 3110cn printer - phantom



## JD5000 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello,
Has anyone experienced this situation I'm about to describe, and resolved it? Please let me know your wizardry.
This DELL 3110cn printer will print off the previous pages that have been printed to it in the past few days. For instance, this morning I go to print an email, and it decides to print of 94 pages of stuff I've printed off earlier in the week. WHY? Anyone have any suggestions?

It has a little LCD display at the top that flashes: Ready to Print 010-421, Replace Fuser Soon, Ready to Print 094-422, Belt Unit is Close to Life, etc. I understand what these mean, and eventually they will be replaced or thrown-out w/e. But why would it print random pages like this... and A LOT of them. I've had to turn the printer off in the past and cancel the print jobs. There were a lot of print jobs for the printer... but I don't know why(?). It's weird; anyone.... (?)


----------



## kree8v1 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi - did you ever find an actual solution? we are having the same problem with our dell 3110cn.:sigh:


----------



## JD5000 (Sep 4, 2008)

There were 0 posts in response to this and I have yet to resolve it. Purged print jobs still appear and I'm still deleting them periodically. I've been told it may have something to do with printer sharing but haven't figured it out. :upset:


----------

